# Do sticker labels stick to soap?



## tinytreats (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone knows whether or not sticker labels adhere to soap long term. I already put a label on one of my bars, but I'm wondering if anyone knows if the label will continue to stick months down the road. 

I usually wrap my soaps with twine with a paper label attached. It's starting to become too much of a hassle. Too much work! 

Any advice would be great! 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## tinytreats (Oct 22, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't imagine they would stay too long  But why would you want the sticker glue on your soap?


----------



## savonierre (Oct 23, 2013)

No they won't and the label will look greasy in no time.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 24, 2013)

Even if they would, imagine having to take it off roblem:


----------



## roseb (Oct 24, 2013)

As a consumer, that would not be an attractive look to me.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Oct 24, 2013)

Popping in to say, I used to label my soaps this way. They stuck fine, but any amount of humidity and they pop right off. They stickers I used (online labels) never left any residue. A round or basic square label might stick better, I had a wrap around label

I now wrap my soaps and put the label on top.


----------



## tinytreats (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmm. I found a really pretty label that was stuck to a soap and I didn't think it looked unattractive. It looked quite lovely. I use online labels as well, and so far the label has stuck. It's been about 1 week. Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## EddyLab (Sep 14, 2022)

There is a big soap business that uses stickers directly on soap. I imagine they want to save on packages and I must say I don’t disagree with that. The labels sticks to the soap long term perfectly fine, but they are good quality labels that are extra sticky. They can be removed just fine during the first use, in water. Personally, I like it, I find it efficient production wise and produces a little less waste. If anyone has any suggestion as to which label we can use for this purpose, that would be great.


----------



## Zoo (Nov 26, 2022)

I usually use a glassine bag with a rectangular front and back label. However, I have used Avery 1.5" x 7" Rectangle Custom Labels (Template - Presta™ 94280) for a customer that wanted custom packaging. The long label wraps completely around the soap and sticks very well to itself.


----------

